# Kickstarter



## D company (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I hope someone can help me with the taxation of Kickstarter. My friends and I would like to raise some money from Kickstarter, however in oder to organise everything we will need a finance plan. We have a company based in Delaware, but we are not quite sure about the taxation of Kickstarters money. Once we get the money, does it only get taxed by the corporate income tax of 8.7% or do we also need to pay federal income tax for it ? So both of it?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Kickstarter itself explains the general tax principles.

As for federal v. state, that's easy too: Delaware is in the United States, so there are both federal and state (Delaware) tax filings for a Delaware-registered company.


----------

